# DIY Solar Generator



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

I decided to throw together a solar generator over the holiday weekend, so I ordered some items off amazon and I had ordered some panels from solar blvd










I went to wally world and sears and picked up the rest of the parts










so after I had assembled all the parts, I set the battery in the bottom of the toolbox










I used some cardboard to help keep the battery from moving around










after looking at it and thinking how to lay everything out, I decided to center the battery in the box which also made it more stable


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

Once the battery was set, I put the tray in and messed around with placing the inverter, it fit into the tray well, but the sides blocked the outlets and the posts










so I took my blade and jig saw and cut out the sides










and set the inverter, the resulting gap was good for running the wires



















I screwed down the terminals to the posts










and mounted the inverter










and ran a 12 volt connector from the batteries










I traced out the speakers and used my razor to cut out the holes



















I mounted the charge controller between the speakers, this location works well also because it sits under the lip of the lid which will protect it from the rain


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

and wired up the speakers










and wrapped some electrical tape around the speaker to secure the wires










I used some sheet metal screws to mount the speakers so that they would self tap into the hard case


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

I picked up a cheap mounting kit and broke all the tabs off the bracket and traced out the opening










I used my utility knife and cut out the opening










and set the radio down into the bracket and set it the hole, I popped on the face plate for the radio and it locked the radio in place snugly










the only thing not waterproof is the speakers, but I can run a silicone bead around them to fix that










I wired up the power and the ground










and the speaker wire, making sure that the positive and negatives were correct










all wired up










and ready to fire up










the next day I hooked up the solar panels, only thing I didn't like about these panels was there wasn't a lot of options for mounting them together except for the 2 sets of holes










So I went and picked up some bolts, a hinge and some screw plates. I also bought a switch


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

I used the screw plates to mount the panels together



















I stood them up to see how well the angle was with them leaned up against the handle










I needed to mount the hinge so I drilled out the frame for mounting










and bolted down the hinge










I decided to mount the 12 volt plug in the side to make it more professional looking, so I drilled out a hole










and popped in the outlet










much better looking and water tight










I bought a switch to kill the radio from the battery when not in use. Like all of today's electronics, the radio will still drain the battery even when shut off










I drilled out a hole and mounted the switch


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

and ran the wires down below










I grabbed the current wiring set up, the bundle on the right with the red, yellow and blue is the power feed










ran the red and power side of the switch together and tied the negative side in with the yellow and blue bundle










already to rock and roll










next I drilled out a hole to feed the battery from the controller










ran some wires










and hooked them up to the output side of the charger, paying attention to the negative and positive terminals










I pulled in the slack to clean it up a little










next I had to wire up the panels










I ran the wiring under the wire bracket


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

and made sure to pay attention to the positive and negative again










got both sides hooked up










I had to wire them in parallel so I drilled out a hole in the frame to run the wires from one panel to another



















stripped the wires










and connected all positives and all negatives together and ran out a single feed










I decided to hard wire the 12 volt terminal to the battery since the inverter already clamps to the posts, so I cut off the clamps










and wired everything up, at this point we were live except for the panels going to the charge controller










I mounted the panels to the bracket built into the handle










the handle collapses allowing the panels to lay flat


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

and standing










I decided I didn't like it mounted there because the bracket was kind of flimsy and I could just see it breaking, so I drilled out the handle which was more sturdy










and remounted the panels, I also liked that they stood up higher which allowed the panels bottom to rest right on the box and not just the edge










I hooked up the panels to the charge controller and we were producing energy










it is all complete


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

in the words of Al Bundy

Lets rock

[YOUTUBE]NsIG6we0u00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

price break down

12v clip on adapter 5.02
400 w inverter 26.84
charge controller 34.95
tool box 60
radio 49.97
speakers 29.95
wire 8
dash kit 18
panels 75.38
battery 80

for a total of 388.11

compare that to the prices of the ones online that are 2000 dollars. My specs and theirs are very close except they have a single 45 watt panel I have 2 20 watt panels. They also have a 1500 watt inverter while mine is a 400, but it only costs another 80 dollars to upgrade to a 1500 watt inverter. If you take away the stereo and upgraded the inverter you would still be about the same price point though.

if anyone wants my material list I can post it, peace


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very neat, and very good photos showing what you did.

Would you mind posting the material list as I'd like a copy of this to be in the Vault for everyone to have as reference.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

When I get on my work pc in the morning angie, I can post the list


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Great Post!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the details of what you did kvr28. My son has been attempting to create a similar power that he can carry around the acreage and use with the electric chain saw. He is not an electrical engineer by any means, though can figure out most anything and has done most of the wiring around our homestead. He is having problems getting this little project to work, though; so I'm going to share your design with him. (I believe he is wanting some a bit more powerful than what you've set up, but not sure. I do know he is wanting something similar to run our "window" air conditioner with during the heat of our summers to deter the terribly high electric costs here.)


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

here is the parts list I promised










12 volt clip

















400 Watt inverter









charge controller









tool box










radio









speakers









wire









dash kit









battery

the panels are going to be the hard part, solar blvd doesn't carry anything in that size or price range anymore

Solar Cell, Solar Panel, Renewable Energy, Wind Energy, Charge Controller, Solar Trackers - Solar Cell, Solar Panel, Solar PV, Solar Products, Charge Controllers, Solar Trackers

I'll have to research for some cheaper panels


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks for the details of what you did kvr28. My son has been attempting to create a similar power that he can carry around the acreage and use with the electric chain saw. He is not an electrical engineer by any means, though can figure out most anything and has done most of the wiring around our homestead. He is having problems getting this little project to work, though; so I'm going to share your design with him. (I believe he is wanting some a bit more powerful than what you've set up, but not sure. I do know he is wanting something similar to run our "window" air conditioner with during the heat of our summers to deter the terribly high electric costs here.)


you could very easily add two more batteries and a larger inverter and panel to increase output, if he is only looking to use a electric chainsaw with it though, for the price it would be cheaper to buy a small gas generator 

a system needed to run a ac unit, will be quite expensive, have him look into swamp coolers, here is a simple design

[YOUTUBE]2FpaSKazhNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for this. I'm NOW interested in seeing other applications that our creative group can come up with.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

your welcome angie, here is one on the market for 1800 without the solar panels, 2300 with, I do like their face plate for their controls though, I must build one!

[YOUTUBE]D4hBkX3g-O4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Very neat
(radio 49.97 /speakers 29.95) to save on costs if you talk to the shops that sell and install (new cool) car radios find out what they do with the old ones, if you can make a friend you can get real cheap deals on the old radios they are pulling from the cars. 
I have gotten radios and speakers for $10.00 before and the shop checked them to make sure they were good, just not the coolest or newest type.
:buds:


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

remmettn said:


> Very neat
> (radio 49.97 /speakers 29.95) to save on costs if you talk to the shops that sell and install (new cool) car radios find out what they do with the old ones, if you can make a friend you can get real cheap deals on the old radios they are pulling from the cars.
> I have gotten radios and speakers for $10.00 before and the shop checked them to make sure they were good, just not the coolest or newest type.
> :buds:


that's a great Idea, I hadn't thought of that, Best Buy's audio install dept might be a good source


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks for this. I'm not interested in seeing other applications that our creative group can come up with.


Not interested, why not?


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

Explorer said:


> Not interested, why not?


I scratched my head at this as well at first, I think angie meant now


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Explorer said:


> Not interested, why not?


Went back to correct that stupid typo. I did mean NOW.


I was on two tabs, at the time, and apparently didn't proof read.


----------



## jtmcclain (Sep 24, 2008)

Another idea one of my buddies came up with:

Amazon.com: Duracell DPP-600HD Powerpack 600 Jump Starter & Emergency Power Source with Radio: Automotive

Amazon.com: UPGÂ® 87501 20-Watt Mono-Crystalline Solar Panel: Electronics

You can pretty much use any panel you want as long as it is twelve volt. The battery has a built in inverter, radio, and alarm clock.

The only bad thing is you cannot use this while it is charging. It's good for camping though, usually we are fishing or something during the day while it is charging.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Outstanding!!!! I was just looking at the Goal Zero Yeti and thinking of how I could do that for under 2k easy. I will be using your post for inspiration. A couple of mods that I will be working in for mine are:

Probably use two 6v golf cart batts. Will be much heavier, might need a bigger box, but will have upwards of 100aH. I can get made in USA locally for 80 bucks per. 

Will get one of the invertors that also has USP ports so that it can do the little electronics as well. Probably 3500 watt inverter to do the fridge and chest freezer. 

Will probably add an LED or three to the inside of the lid and the outside hardwired to the battery so I can see at night as well as use the box for my primary use which will be house power in an outage event. 

Outstanding thread, thanks.


----------

